# NorthEast Region BBQ4U Championship Trophy



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

I was thinking at work last night  ..... Since there is a what seems to be a big amount of teams from this forum competing at Oinktoberfest I was thinking about getting a trophy made up that will be given to the BBQ 4 U team that scores the highest at Oinktoberfest...(Kind of like a comp inside of a comp) "Maybe call it the "North East Region BBQ4u championship?" I was thinking about doing it up like my Fantasy Footbal trophy were it's built simialar to the Stanely Cup where plaques could be added to it each year, and the team with the lowest score would have to pony up the $2 to put the new plaque on it and each year it would be up for grabs and the former winners would have their names on it.... We also had smaller repleca trophy made so that if you lost the trophy the following year you still had the small one with the plaques of the years you won it.....How does that sound? is anyone willing to kick in to defray the cost of the trophy? 
I spoke to Bubba about this and he's in anyone else? I'll go to the trophy store and check the price both for the big one which will be passed from winner to winner year to year and the price on the replicas..I'm figure there will be 5 teams so about $20 a team.....I'll let you know when I get the more info.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Just dont ask Greg for any money to support it.  I remember a picture contest that cost me money. #-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Just dont ask Greg for any money to support it.  I remember a picture contest that cost me money. #-o


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

I remember me telling you it was going to cost you oney too!!  I told you these members were cheap!!   #-o  :grin:


----------

